# Kan inte starta firefox!

## Bertil

När jag försöker starta firefox blir det såhär:

```

# firefox

No running windows found

Could not set mode 0700 on private per-user configuration directory ´/home/bertil.gnome2_private/´: Operation not permitted
```

Varför blir det så och hur återgärdar jag det felet?

----------

## 30726

Förmodligen är firefox redan igång, så du får leta reda på den processen och döda den.

----------

## Bertil

Jag kunde starta firefox men det tog väldigt lång tid.

Läs med på http://bbs.linux.se/viewtopic.php?t=16926

----------

## megadonkey

Testa att ta bort .phoenix i din hemkatalog och starta firefox igen.

Gör en backup först bara.

----------

## Bertil

Blev ingen skillnad.

----------

## megadonkey

Jag testade att starta firefox i en terminal och jag får oxå  *Quote:*   

> No running windows found
> 
> 

  men den startar ändå på ett ögonblick.

 *Quote:*   

> # firefox
> 
> No running windows found
> 
> Could not set mode 0700 on private per-user configuration directory ´/home/bertil.gnome2_private/´: Operation not permitted
> ...

 

Det är inte så att du härjat runt som root i din hemkatalog och ändrat en massa saker eller?

Har du kollat så dina rättigheter till .gnome2_private/ stämmer?

Så det inte är så att root är ägare ist för bertil.

----------

## Bertil

Jo bertil är ägare till katalogen.

----------

## megadonkey

Jag läste om en som hade liknande problem som dig och han löste det genom att köra chown.

```
chown -R bertil.users /home/bertil
```

Skadar inte att testa.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Bertil

Jo jag äger hela min egen homekatalog.

----------

